
Physicist suggests life is inevitable - CarolineW
http://www.businessinsider.com/groundbreaking-idea-of-lifes-origin-2014-12?IR=T
======
DrScump
Blogspam of:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-
theory...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-
life/)

(2014)

